# Feminized autoflower pollen



## Growinfo2323 (Sep 11, 2015)

Hello. I haven't had any luck finding an answer by googling or searching forums.
I'm wondering if I used feminized autoflower pollen to pollinate a non-auto female would all the seeds be autoflower, or would it be the same as useing a male af in that say 25 or 50% seeds would be af and rest non af?

Thanks G


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2015)

I don't think anyone can tell you that. Why did you want to do that? It would be a crap shoot as far as what you get.  I guess you should try it and let the world know how this turns out.   Good luck growinfo, nice to see you back.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 11, 2015)

They would not be autos.  Some may show "auto tendencies" and some may not.   

This doesn't really seem like a good idea to me.....why are you wanting to do this?


----------



## Growinfo2323 (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Rosebud and Hemp Goddess. 
The reason I thought about trying it, is because I received a couple autos as freebies and wanted to make some autoflower seeds.
 I assumed I could force one to drop pollen with colloidal silver and pollinate the other auto to get af seeds, but was just wanting to try and pollinate a couple of my regular females to get some.
Am I at least correct that if use the feminized af pollen on another feminized af that they will be fem af seeds.

P.S. thanks for the welcome back Rose took some time off growing. Finally got back into it couple months ago.


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 11, 2015)

> Am I at least correct that if use the feminized af pollen on another feminized af that they will be fem af seeds.



:aok:


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 11, 2015)

Self pollination with cs works . Don't know about crossing outsiders I'm not that advanced yet.


----------

